# משחקים למסיבת רווקות



## ronitvas (4/4/14)

משחקים למסיבת רווקות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ממש בא לי שרשור משחקים למסיבת רווקות.
הכל תופס, גם אלה שנראים שחוקים ומוכרים.
אשמח אם תכתבו את כללי המשחק והאם צריכים הכנות מוקדמות.






השרשור יצטרף להודעות הנבחרות של הפורום


----------



## haych (4/4/14)

מסיבת הרווקות שלי 
כמובן שהיה את המשחק המיתולוגי - צלמו סרטון בו שואלים את החתן שאלות עלי/עלינו ועצרו את הוידאו רגע לפני התשובה. אני עניתי-ואז לחצו פליי והראו מה הוא ענה. אם התשובה לא הייתה זהה - שתיתי.

היה משחק (די דבילי) בו הביאו ציור של זוג עושה סקס במקלחת (דורש הכנה מוקדמת של לצייר על בריסטול או להדפיס בגדול ציור כזה), קשרו לי את העיניים, שמו לי קונדום ביד ואמרו לי להניח א ותו במקום המתאים. ברגע שמיקמתי אותו, הם הצמידו את הקונדום עם סלוטייפ והורידו לי את כיסוי העיניים - שמתי את הקונדום על האף של הבחור... כמו שאמרתי, זה משחק ממש דבילי, אבל הוא לא רע לשלבים המתקדמים של המסיבה, כשכבר ממש שיכורים ונקרעים מצחוק מכל דבר...

יש את משחק החבילה (שכמובן דורש הכנה מוקדמת - קניית מתנה קטנה והכנת השכבות והפתקים) שמצויין להיכרות. אפשר לכתוב שאלות חודרניות יותר או פחות, ואם הבנות לא מכירות אחת את השניה הן מתחילות לספר סיפורים רלוונטים (ומצחיקים בד"כ) כדי לדעת למי הכי מתאים להעביר את החבילה.

משחק שהיה במסיבה של חברה: הבאנו חבילה של אם אנד אמס, רשמנו אתכל הצבעים שיש בחבילה ולכל צבע הצמדנו שאלה. יצאו 4-5 שאלות. ממה שאני זוכרת, היה לספר איך הכרנו את הכלה, לאחל לה משהו, לספר על פאדיחה, לחספר על הדבר הכי רומנטי שעשו לנו. החבילה עברה בין הבנות וכל אחת שלפה 2 סוכריות (בלי להסתכל ולבחור צבע!). ואז עשינו סבב וכל אחת ענתה על השאלות לפי צבע הסוכריות. זה היה משחק מעולה!

היה משחק של קזינו - הכינו שאלות של "מי יותר", למשל - מי שוטף יותר כלים, מי רוצה יותר ילדים והבנות המרו עם ז'יטונים (יכול להיות אבני דמקה או סתם שקית סוכריות, לא דורש הכנה מיוחדת) אם התשובה היא אני או א' - ואני הכרעתי את התשובה.

היה משחק של שאלות טריוויה עלי - שמי שלא ידעה נאלצה לשתות (למשל - מה מקור השם  של הכלבה שלי, מיס-הלן?"

יש את משחק החפצים בו כל אחת מביאה חפץ שקשור איכשהו אליה ואל הכלה והכלה צריכה לנחש מי הביאה מה ולספר את הסיפור שמאחורי החפץ.

יש את משחק האיברים - צריך לצלם מראש איברים (לא בהכרח סוטים...) של החתן המיועד - מרפק, אוזן, עין...) ולהכין קובץ עם 4 (פלוס מינוס) תמונות - אחת מהן היא המרפק של בן הזוג ועוד 3 של מרפקים רנדומלים מהאינטרנט (או של גברים אמיתיים שאתן מכירות). הכלה צריכה לנחש איזה איבר שייך לבן זוגה .

פעם עשינו משחק (לא בדיוק משחק) של ספא. כל אחת קיבלה מטלה - אחת הייתה אחראית על המסאג', אחת על סידור ציפורניים, אחת על מריחת לק, אחת על לעשות קיצי, אחת על מוסיקת בנות, אחת על הכנת גיגית עם מים חמים וסבון - ועשינו ספא לכלה. בזמן שמזמזו אותה - הבנות מרחו לק אחת לשניה או כתבו בספר הברכות.

הייתי במסיבת רווקות שכללה טיולון קטן בשטח. המשחקים שם לא היו משחקים טיפוסיים, אלא יותר משחקים חברתיים כאלה, של טיול שנתי... היה כייף! למשל - עשו שאלון מוסיקלי שכלל אומנים שהכלה אוהבת: עברקי לידר, שלמה ארצי, גידי גוב ועוד. היו שאלות כמו "מנו 4 שירים של הזמר, שמופיעה בהן המילה ___________",, "איזה זמר שר על ___________?" מי שאירגנה את המשחק הכינה לוח של המשחק המיתולוגי "פיצוחים", והתחלקנו לשתי קבוצות (היינו המון בנות). לכל קבוצה הייתה נציגה שבחרה את מספר השאלה, כשהמטרה הייתה ליצור שורה/טור/אלכסון בצבע של הקבוצה. לאחר שנבחרה השאלה היה לקבוצה חלון זמן לענות (למשל חצי דקה) ואם הם לא ידעו - השאלה עברה לקבוצה הבאה. רק הנציג היה יכול לענות, אבל כמובן שגם ההחלטה על התשובה וגם בחירת המספר נעשתה בהתיעצות עם חברי הקבוצה. זה היה כייף כי רובנו אוהבות את אותם אמנים, ותוך כדי התשובות התחלנו לשיר את השירים. כאמור - משחק של טיול שנתי, אבל היה כייף.

עוד משחק מאותה מסיבת רווקות - הבנות הכינו לוח של המשחק פלונטר, רק שבמקום צבעים כל טור הכיל דמויות הקשורות לכלה (כלב, עברי לידר, שלמה ארצי, דובי...). שאר המשחק התנהל רגיל. הכינו את לוח הסיבוב בו בחצי אחד כתובים איברים (יד ימין, ראש) ובחצי השני כתובות הדמויות שעל הלוח. כל אחת סובבה את השעון וקיבלה "להניח את הראש על עברי" וצריכה למקם את עצמה במשבמת הנכונה, בין כל איברי הבנות האחרות... אם עושים את המשחק הזה חשוב להגיד לבנות לא לבוא עם שמלה! אני הייתי היחידה מכל הקבוצה שבאה עם שמלה והייתי צריכה לדאוג על הזמן שאני מכוסה...

עוד משחקון (שאצלי היה כחלק ממשחק הטריוויה עלי. בין השאלות הייתה גם משימה) הוא להכין שמלת כלה מכל מיני סרטים. הבנות הצטיידו בניירות קרפ, סלוטייפ, שדכן, נייר טואלט ויצרו לי שמלת כלה - היה מצחיק והכל מצחיק יותר כשאת שיכורה.

זה כל מה שאני מצליחה לחשוב עליו. אולי אזכר בעוד בהמשך.


----------



## elinoket (4/4/14)

אוי רעיון נהדר!! 
אני אשלח את השירשור לשושבינות שלי


----------



## ליבי121 (19/4/14)

מותר להשוויץ? 
לא הייתי כאן מלאאאא זמן (בשעה טובה עברתי לפורום הריון ולידה  , ונורא בא לי להשוויץ בכתבה שעשו על מסיבת רווקות שאני ארגנתי, מותר לשים לינק לאתר אחר?


----------



## ronitvas (28/4/14)

סליחה שלא עניתי קודם... 
מותר ורצוי!
נשמח לכל תובנה


----------

